# The name of this piece........



## TRGT

*sheepishly walks in*

Hello everyone. Please don't point and laugh at me for any naivety towards music I will inevitably show in this post 

I am desperately trying to identify the name of a piece of music that was played briefly on an Aryton Senna documentary done by Top Gear. Here's a video of it:






The music can be heard at the end of the video, from 6:20 to 6:35. I am anything but a musical _connoisseur_ so I have nothing else to go by other than this 15 seconds of audio I can hear - I don't even know if this is the right place to go for help! Hopefully it is ^^'

Any assistance will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## PostMinimalist

Could be Douwe Eisenga...


----------



## Weston

Man, I get frustrated when YouTube refuses to load. But I persevered.

I like that snippet of music. I don't recognize it all, but anytime I hear orchestral instruments (in this case coupled with piano) with a lot of booming percussion, I think of Steve Jablonsky. That's just a wild guess. It also sounds like a lot of stock music that these sports videos seem to favor.

Incidentally, most people on these forums wouldn't point and laugh unless we are laughing with you. Classical music is too big for any one person to grasp it all.


----------

